# Dappled coats!



## Seashells (Oct 25, 2008)

I use to have a chestnut mini with dapples in her coat. I'd love to see what you have?


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Oct 25, 2008)

I love dapples in a coat too. I have one mini that has nice dapples -

Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale, a silver black. I think you can see

his dapples pretty well in these pictures.


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 25, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my Dapple Balihis Foxy Lady (_Double B Farms Wee Billie Bob X Double B Farm __Painted Moon Beam). _[/SIZE]


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 25, 2008)

My lil booger Royal has dapples in his shed/clipped coat



:wub


----------



## twister (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's my Cross Country All That Jazz, a silver dapple.











Yvonne


----------



## Devon (Oct 25, 2008)

My "Mark Of Zorro"


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Oct 26, 2008)

Beautiful pics everyone! Here's mine: Countrylanes Destinys Sweet Surrender..


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a “Hope”[/SIZE]*
2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection
















*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou, a/k/a “Lou”[/SIZE]*
1994 AMHR / AMHA silver dapple pinto with sabino brood mare – halter championships – push button driving horse
Proven Dam of Quality Foals including Halter Champion WFM’s Skippin Miracle and 2008’s WFM’s Passionately Dun


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is my gelding Bandit






And my filly Krissy

Last summer


----------



## candycar (Oct 26, 2008)

Silver Dapples Rule!





Here's Jelly Bean with early spring clip






And with late summer coat


----------



## River Wood (Oct 26, 2008)

River Wood's Rapid Inquisitor ~ sire is my Avatar Tibb's Rapid Transit


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 26, 2008)

We love dapples here





DQ






Marzipan






Doors






Double


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is one of our silver buckskin mares who has beautiful dapples to her coat





[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]2003 33" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal


----------



## Seashells (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, each horse is so beautiful! Dapples are cool...add extra spark of color/interest. (They seem harder to find. A friend is hoping to find a silver/grey dapple with many many dapples, but she's having a hard time finding one for sale.) I guess she'll just have to keep searching


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 26, 2008)

I love dapples!! Wish I had one to show!! Yours are all beautiful!!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 26, 2008)

I love love love dapples.

My mares...


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 26, 2008)

My "dapple" is a dappled gray, not silver dapple, althought she does carry the silver gene. She was a silver bay frame overo for a very short time before she turned gray! She is also on the overo thread.




.


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are my two. My filly from 2006 Cajun Creole Hot Silver Belle Moon.






My colt from 2008 Cajun Creole Hot Apache Pride. He is 4 months old and just starting to get his dapples.






Carlene


----------



## cowgurl_up (Oct 27, 2008)

My boy is goofy about his dapples! He has them in the winter and usually during his first couple of clips each year.






Then, he ends up "loosing" them!!!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 27, 2008)

Our most competitive show horse is a silver dapple *Pleasant Views Flashin' JR * he is just a few points away from completing his HOF in both Halter and Country Pleasure Driving!!! Next year will be great, I can hardly wait!





















And here's a new mare we purchased in July! CCMF Darling Doll she will be introduced to the show ring next year as a 2 yr old here's a picture of her as a yearling!






Thanks for letting me share!

Jessica


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

Here is my silver dapple mare...

I clipped her in spring...





In late summer, she change to darker.. Just BEAUTIFUL!!..









I think all the silver dapple is beautiful too!!..

Glad everyone is sharing photos as showing how amazing they are!.. 

Karrie

Rockin' S Miniatures

www.imageevent.com/karrieshort


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 27, 2008)

WOW..what lovely horses! I have seen quite a few I wanna take home any time!

I have 2, and of one I don't know yet if she will dapple, but she is Cross Country California Dreamin, just got her a few days so have to wait till next year to hopefully see some dapples.

here is my stallion:

QMF's A Blue Victory (Trace Hills Echo's Blue Champagne x Mountain Shadows Crystal Clear)







First time out after a long winter...a few dapples still seen






At the stallion license show (in 2007)






And a few moments after a full-body clip


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 27, 2008)

My '05 mare BKS Early Morning Joy, a dapple grey tobiano.






( Not really showing her dapples in this picture - Too close of a clip with the wrong lighting... Usually quite visible. )


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 28, 2008)

Gelding I used to own...











Cruiser's aren't very obvious






Dazzle











My Arab Spring has weird dapply looking markings on her sides






Jessi


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 28, 2008)

We brought this one home this summer:


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful Dapples everyone





Ah this thread is making me miss little Miss Melody



I so miss having a little one to greet me


----------



## CKC (Oct 28, 2008)

RHA Unforgettable Locomotion- "Cole" He used to be our show gelding. Now he's living the good life here at home.

Pictured here as a yearling






And last year...


----------



## Katie Iceton (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is my dapply and pinto lil booger! I got the two best coat patterns in one


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 29, 2008)

hope you like the pic this is sunny brooks irish mist 5 month old filly


----------

